# Blue Mountain 3/6 Bump-n-Jump Day!



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2010)

*Date(s) Skied: *3/6/2010                

*Resort or Ski Area: *Blue Mountain

*Conditions: *Springtime.  Bump-n-Jump Day  

*Trip Report: *Ok, so here's the TR.  Such an awesome day at Blue Mountain, I don't even know where to Start.  I only got about 3 hours of sleep on Friday night, but managed to arrive at Blue around 7:35 and it was still in the 20's.  I saw GSS, NS-Jay and Toast booting up.  GSS and I had a beer in the lot, and I really felt much better after the beer.  The snow was nice and firm for the 1st few runs, then quickly turned into some sweet corn.  Falls was really fun, as it wasn't seeing a whole lot of skier traffic.

New boots felt frigging g-r-e-a-t...for the first 2 hours or so.  More on that later.

Bumps looks like death cookie bumps first thing in the morning, but I think they softened out once the bump contest started.  Saw so many PASR/AZ skiers, it was hard to keep track of everyone.  Some of the video looks like crap, but I'll just starting posting it up as it finishes uploading.  It was super warm and just an absolute pleasure to be out in the sun and enjoying the outdoors.

GSS coming down to watch the comp


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2010)

Start of the day


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2010)

nice vids so far,  keep those bad boys coming......

man, those pics make the bumps look like a death run.  hope it softened up for the comp.  OUCH


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2010)

TMaki


Justo


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, looks like fun. Any word on what they are going to do to the course in the coming days?


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> Wow, looks like fun. Any word on what they are going to do to the course in the coming days?


No clue.  They left it alone last night, but blocked off the kickers


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2010)

Gorgonzola!




Flyin' Johnny


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh yeah, I almost forgot this bit-o-fun!


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Root:

Whats the deal with the white tiger?  I've seen him there before.  Is he some kind of mascot for the mountain?  Might be hitting Blue sometime either late this week or next week if the weather cooperates.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 8, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Hey Root:
> 
> Whats the deal with the white tiger?  I've seen him there before.  Is he some kind of mascot for the mountain?  Might be hitting Blue sometime either late this week or next week if the weather cooperates.
> 
> ...


No idea.  I've seen him before. but I'm not sure of his purpose on the mountain.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2010)

Who won? Local guy? Do you have a video of the winning run?


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice report as always root! Thanks for the between run hydration too - warm sun scratchy bumps and cold beer - life IS good!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> Who won? Local guy? Do you have a video of the winning run?



I don't know.  KT from PASR told me that Chris and Flying Johnny were in the top X? (can't remember...maybe 10?).  I didn't stick around for the finish.



gorgonzola said:


> Nice report as always root! Thanks for the between run hydration too - warm sun scratchy bumps and cold beer - life IS good!


I figure those who aren't participating, should be doing their best to support those who are.  My contribution was ice cold cans of Yuengling.  :beer:


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 8, 2010)

yea i'm not sure who won either - there were a couple of guys killing it in my age bracket so i bugged out around 3:30 after my 2 qualifiers. i'd love to see the qualifier scores to see where i fell in the mix...


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 8, 2010)

tarponhead it was good skiing with you again, the boys seemed to have fun!


----------



## tarponhead (Mar 8, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> tarponhead it was good skiing with you again, the boys seemed to have fun!



Same here! Hopefully the boys can do a repeat next year. Zack did have a blast. Your son kicks butt. :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 8, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> Same here! Hopefully the boys can do a repeat next year. Zack did have a blast. Your son kicks butt. :beer:


Did you stay to watch the comp?


----------



## tarponhead (Mar 8, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Did you stay to watch the comp?




Yeah, parts of it. We watched the first qualifying runs and left shortly after gorgonzola's first run. Then returned and watched about half of the second qualifiers. Skied with Gorgonzola and his son until 3ish (?) then headed out. Great fun day and mighty tired to boot.


Awesome TR by the way, nice job as usual.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 8, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> Yeah, parts of it. We watched the first qualifying runs and left shortly after gorgonzola's first run. Then returned and watched about half of the second qualifiers. Skied with Gorgonzola and his son until 3ish (?) then headed out. Great fun day and mighty tired to boot.
> 
> 
> Awesome TR by the way, nice job as usual.


Thanks.  When are ya headed back up?  I'm going in about 20 mins.


----------



## tarponhead (Mar 8, 2010)

thinking Tuesday or Wednesday. Or maybe nothing. Vermont bound this Thursday through Sunday. Have to keep the DTI balanced.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> thinking Tuesday or Wednesday. Or maybe nothing. Vermont bound this Thursday through Sunday. Have to keep the DTI balanced.


I'm headed back tonight.  Where in VT are you going?  I'm headed to Stowe on Thursday after work.


----------



## tarponhead (Mar 9, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm headed back tonight.  Where in VT are you going?  I'm headed to Stowe on Thursday after work.




Nice.

MRG and maybe Sugarbush


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> Nice.
> 
> MRG and maybe Sugarbush


Nice.  Good luck with keeping your DTI in check.  I'm going back to Blue after work again...yes, I have a problem :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice TR, looks like a good day.


----------

